# Troops To “Operate Undetected Amongst Civilian Population”



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

A key component of the controversial Jade Helm military exercise set to take part in nine U.S. states this summer will involve soldiers operating "undetected amongst civilian populations," to see if they can infiltrate without being noticed.

The "realistic" military training exercise, which will involve the Green Berets, Navy Seals, and the 82nd Airborne Division, is set to take place from July 15-Sepember 15, but has prompted concerns after Texas and Utah were labeled "hostile" territory in documents related to the exercise.

"They're going to set up cells of people and test how well they're able to move around without getting too noticed in the community," said Roy Boyd, chief deputy with the Victoria County Sheriff's Office. "They're testing their abilities to basically blend in with the local environment and not stand out and blow their cover."

Jade Helm, U.S. Military Exercise: Troops To ?Operate Undetected Amongst Civilian Population? | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Aren't military operations on civilian soil HIGHLY ILLEGAL? :armata_PDT_23:
"What difference - at this point, what difference does it make?"


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

No what is prohibited by Posse Commitatus is using the military to enforce civilian laws except in certain circumstances. Such as restoring law and order in a riot torn area


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Country1 said:


> A key component of the controversial Jade Helm military exercise set to take part in nine U.S. states this summer will involve soldiers operating "undetected amongst civilian populations," to see if they can infiltrate without being noticed.
> 
> The "realistic" military training exercise, which will involve the Green Berets, Navy Seals, and the 82nd Airborne Division, is set to take place from July 15-Sepember 15, but has prompted concerns after Texas and Utah were labeled "hostile" territory in documents related to the exercise.
> 
> ...


And the people can carry firearms, "undetected". Looks like we have a stalemate.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Most folks are so involved with their "smart devices" that they wouldn't notice solders if they in full battle gear!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have done some research on this and it appears pretty routine. They basically perform these excersises in preperation to go into a forign and often hostlile environment to cooridinate with local rebels and or the local civilian population on how to conduct operations. In order to do this they must blend in and ingratiate themselves to the local population. I spoke with an old running buddy of mine who is an ex special forces guy who did this in Nam. Then again, he is just a bit crazy so we shall see. LOL


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> They basically perform these excersises in preperation to go into a forign and often hostlile environment to cooridinate with local rebels and or the local civilian population on how to conduct operations.


Well, Texas is considered "Hostile" Territory.... 
Is Texas 'hostile' territory? This map, from an... Photo-photo.106095 - Houston Chronicle


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Will this exercise include foreign troops also? I don't trust the government to tell us the truth about this, just look at the commander in chief and think to yourself, "what can go wrong with this scenario"?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not only is Posse Commitatus dead and buried, it has been injected into the Russian hole into the moho, 40,000 feet under the surface.

It's only a matter of time now until we see the military at the parking garages and bus terminals with their machine guns. Welcome to the third world, Amerika.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't buy the "trying to see if they can blend in" story. It's the South. Physically fit white guys with beards and tattoos are not going to stand out. Im a physically fit white guy with a beard and tattoos!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Well, Texas is considered "Hostile" Territory....
> Is Texas 'hostile' territory? This map, from an... Photo-photo.106095 - Houston Chronicle


Yea I saw that. And they would be right! LOL


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe some sheep wont notice.but I would wager a lot of us could spot them.the majority of people have no situational awareness at all.I can spot a military type immediately.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The soldiers are not locked on post; they wander the malls, troll the bars, hit the restaurants, go to the beach, etc. 

It is just another day in America for the soldiers. They look, act, dress and speak like Americans because they are Americans. How is such a training exercise useful?

Why not send them to some strange, foreign country to try and blend. You know, like Angola, Bangladesh or San Francisco?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> The soldiers are not locked on post; they wander the malls, troll the bars, hit the restaurants, go to the beach, etc.
> 
> It is just another day in America for the soldiers. They look, act, dress and speak like Americans because they are Americans. How is such a training exercise useful?
> 
> Why not send them to some strange, foreign country to try and blend. You know, like Angola, Bangladesh or San Francisco?


When I lived in Italy I could blend in ok until I tried to talk. When I went to Japan and Korea......not so much.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Why are the mock cities they build to train in setup like US cities? Small/large town USA?

Hmmm...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Even though they may have done this in the past, I don't like it at all. Specially given todays political climate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I don't buy the "trying to see if they can blend in" story. It's the South. Physically fit white guys with beards and tattoos are not going to stand out. Im a physically fit white guy with a beard and tattoos!


Would stand out like a sore thumb in small town South Georgia. 
Where everybody knows everybody elses business, who their grandma was, where they go to church, and especially if they don't go to church.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well if they happen to stagger into any of my favorite watering holes somebody prob buy them a beer..and maybe a shot..lol. We love military folks in my part of da hood. Maybe we could help them on the coup thing.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Would stand out like a sore thumb in small town South Georgia.
> Where everybody knows everybody elses business, who their grandma was, where they go to church, and especially if they don't go to church.


and what flag you have tacked up on the inside wall of your garage.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It just sounds really dumb to me...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> and what flag you have tacked up on the inside wall of your garage.


That's easy. I have a great big ISIS Flag hanging right next to my huge Kim Kardashian poster right above my National Democratic Party Member sticker and Obama Portrait.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> The soldiers are not locked on post; they wander the malls, troll the bars, hit the restaurants, go to the beach, etc.
> 
> It is just another day in America for the soldiers. They look, act, dress and speak like Americans because they are Americans. How is such a training exercise useful?
> 
> Why not send them to some strange, foreign country to try and blend. You know, like Angola, Bangladesh or San Francisco?


Now that's just being down right cruel sending them to San Fansisco. Damn Denton!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> No what is prohibited by Posse Commitatus is using the military to enforce civilian laws except in certain circumstances. Such as restoring law and order in a riot torn area


 And even then their role is very limited. National Guards Under State control have more author . Once federalized then they are limited by the same laws as normal troops.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It is to see how easily they can mingle with the sheep in order to filter out the right wingers, you know the real Americans.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i can spot military and vets 10 miles away. ill try n cook em something and send them packages


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> That's easy. I have a great big ISIS Flag hanging right next to my huge Kim Kardashian poster right above my National Democratic Party Member sticker and Obama Portrait.


LOL! Not me, I have a great big Texas flag hanging right next to the Gadsden flag and the Gonzales flag.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't even have a garage! You can even call home and ask my wife!

But I do have this one above my entertainment center. Sorry, but I love my dodge trucks!

The American flag is hanging up outside, but I will not disgrace her by taking pictures of her (she is weather beat and tattered and I'm ashamed that I have not replaced her. When I can find one made in America, I will replace her.)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slowly de sensitization of the population. 

Exact same play book as Hitler. 

Disgusting.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> That's easy. I have a great big ISIS Flag hanging right next to my huge Kim Kardashian poster right above my National Democratic Party Member sticker and Obama Portrait.


And that's just what he has hanging OVER HIS BED!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> And that's just what he has hanging OVER HIS BED!


We won't ask how you know that. jk


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my flags come and go from the garage! i only take them off if its raining. no hiding- no asking permission-no apologies. american.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I recently read an article about special forces training in Ft Lauderdale and I had a few thoughts as this activity bothers me.. as it does others. 

first, the article says: 

"The goal is to prepare participants in realistic, unfamiliar training conditions before they deploy for combat overseas. Those urban locations can't be replicated on a practice range"

so my concerns are this:

Although many may say we have, I don't remember the volume of this type of training, in these types of cities, in the past. In the past being the last 15 years or so. And when there was training, it wasn't in the middle of a large metro area. 

The article states "before they deploy for combat overseas". And where might that be? and more specifically, where might that be that is similar to Ft. Lauderdale, Fl or any other major US city? The EU? south/central america?

And taking that second concern a bit farther... what conflict are we in where they require that type of training. Our fearless leader is pulling out everywhere and where we were fighting... it's SAND.. and building and streets vastly different that in the US. 

So, this has me deeply concerned and coupled with todays political environment and governement out of control, I think it warrents close scrutiny.


----------

